# Sam from Trick r treat - my costume build COMPLETED!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It's complete, scroll down to the next post for the complete costume! 










I just finished sewing on the cowl neck part on, and locating the rope tie... I am not trying to make a perfect match. Sam's costume was supposed to be child-like and home made looking - so my build has some variations, but I think there is no doubt who this is supposed to be if you've seen the movie. 

The head form is a paper maché piece using a beach ball for the roundness (and it's a great size proportionally for an adult trying to pull off this costume). The inside has a hard hat with some foamcore glued to it and then tied off through the paper maché layer (under the burlap). I used this awesome site's templates to make the burlap sphere (I did the sphere in 4 pieces, and it fit very well around the form):
http://www.silverseams.com/opensource/spheres-pattern.html

The pajamas I used a McCalls pattern (Hobby Lobby was selling all their McC patterns for 99¢ a week or two ago, and I just happened to be in there!) and I used some lightweight fleece left over from another costume - it was red not orange, but I think it looks just fine. The hubby and I also decided to leave off the back flap as it would just be comical on an adult costume, especially once he took off the mask at the party...

I made the sucker as well. I used orange paint and clear glue sticks and melted them together in the oven (in a very nice non-stick loaf pan and fortunately the residue came right out after it cooled!) I painted the JoL face on with enamels and cut out the bite mark and the whole think is drying right now after a coating of polyurethane to make it glossy. It's not clear, but has a frosted orange appearance, and actually looks just like a real sucker... while being safe to drop or bang on things without breaking. 

I'm going to try to talk him into suiting up completely so I can get some decent photos of the completed costume.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

FINALLY got pics of the full costume. Still have one more patch to sew on, but everything is pretty much done! 
Hubby says that it's very comfortable (well the pajamas would be!) and I've got lots of vent holes but I'll be adding a few more towards the top of the head so as to let out the heat better (we live in SE Texas, and we're lucky if it gets below 70˚ around Halloween), and he says that he can see out pretty well - and the holes in the paper maché are virtually undetectable (I painted the entire thing black before burlapping it).


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

That looks awsome, Nice job Frankie!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks! 

He won't let me "dirty it up" with paints and sandpaper so it looks more like the real Sam... he likes the pajamas too much and wants to use them in the winter. 

(and I kind of want a pair myself now...  those things look cozy!)


----------

